# Purple tang diagnosis?



## BiggieZee (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi all
Has this guy for 10 months without any problems. Went away for 10 days and had a friend stop by to feed the tank twice. Glass was a mess when I got back but everyone made it. The purple tang stopped eating and hid behind rocks for about a week. I notice some ich spots on my blue tang and a few other fish. I treated (and continue) to treat the tank with cupramine copper. Spots cleared up AND the purple tang now come out from hiding BUT stays in the same place and still does not eat. No ich spots but I do see some blemishes on his pectoral fins I’ve never seen on any of my fish before. Pic attached. Does anyone know what they are and what I can do to make this fish better? All my other fish are doing fine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Tough to say.

Just get the system back to ideal conditions and it will rectify itself.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

wtac said:


> Tough to say.
> 
> Just get the system back to ideal conditions and it will rectify itself.


Agree, photo not very clear. After sometime, all will be back to normal.

I travel often, always have to keep my fingers cross....


----------

